# Split Second Patches WO DOWNLOADEN?



## Rzeda (11. Januar 2011)

Ich Grüße alle PCGH Freunde!
Wo bekomme ich die Patches von Split Second?
Hab schon selbst gegoogelt, aber nicht gefunden!!

Ich Bitte um Hilfe!!!


----------



## Galford (11. Januar 2011)

Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass für die PC Version von Split/Second je ein Patch erschienen ist.
Wenn du beim googeln nichts gefunden hast, würde das meine Aussage nur bestärken, dass es auch wirklich keinen Patch gibt. Für die Konsolenversion gibt es aber min. 1 Update und div. DLCs, und die bekommt man logischerweise über XBox Live oder PSN.

(Okay, hab mal ganz schnell nachgeschaut. Für die PS3 Version gab es scheinbar Updates auf V 1.01, 1.02. und 1.03 - nützt der PC Version aber eben leider NULL) 


Edit: habe gerade in deinem anderen Thread gelesen, dass es angeblich 3 Patches geben soll. Wenn das echt stimmt (ich meine die PC Version!), dann möge mich doch jemand von hinter dem Mond abholen.


----------



## Rzeda (11. Januar 2011)

Ich habe gelesen, dass es einen Patch gibt, der startet, wenn das spiel gestartet wird, kann nur nicht stimmen, da ich es sehr heufig Spiele!
Ich habe ein paar Probleme mit dem Spiel und einen anderen Chat eröffnet, diese Person sagte ebenfalls, dass es 3 Patches gibt. Ich habe ihn agefragt, wo ich die bekomme, allerdings warte ich noch auf eine antwort!!
Bin mal gespannt!!


----------



## Galford (11. Januar 2011)

Es mag sein, dass direkt nach der Installation etwas runtergeladen wird (meine Erinnerung lässt mich im Stich). Aber das es für die PC Version 3 Patches geben soll? 

Ich habe das Spiel eigentlich gerade nicht auf der Festplatte, aber ich installiere es jetzt mal aus Interesse. Bin mal gespannt was jetzt, Monate nach dem Release, so runtergeladen wird. 

(Aber wie oben erwähnt, für die PS3 Version scheint es 3 Updates zu geben - auf 1.01, 1.02 und 1.03)


Edit: Spiel installiert, Authentifikation ausgeführt, kein Update, kein Download, nichts.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Januar 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Edit: Spiel installiert, Authentifikation ausgeführt, kein Update, kein Download, nichts.


Es gibt für Split/Second auf'm PC keine Patches. Auf meinem Rechner mit Win7 64-Bit läuft das Spiel einwandfrei.


----------



## Rzeda (12. Januar 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Es gibt für Split/Second auf'm PC keine Patches. Auf meinem Rechner mit Win7 64-Bit läuft das Spiel einwandfrei.



War ja auch nur eine Vermutung!
Nur woran kann es dann liegen, dass das Spiel von einen Augenblick auf den anderen auf 7 FPS runterspriegt und in ein paar Sekunden wieder auf 30 FPS springt, egal ob Sehr Hoher Grafik, Hoher Grafik, Mitter oder niedrig und auch immer an verschiedenen Stelle und nicht immer an den gleichen Stellen?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Januar 2011)

Einfach mal den neuesten GraKa-Treiber installieren. Weitere Treiber wie Chipsatz usw. gecheckt (Geräte-Manager)? Alles O.K.?


----------



## Rzeda (12. Januar 2011)

Treiber und Windows wurde vor einer Woche aktualisiert bzw Neuinstalliert!!


----------



## Galford (12. Januar 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> *Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass für die PC Version von Split/Second je ein Patch erschienen ist.*
> 
> Edit: *habe gerade in deinem anderen Thread gelesen, dass es angeblich 3 Patches geben soll.* Wenn das echt stimmt (ich meine die PC Version!), dann möge mich doch jemand von hinter dem Mond abholen.


 


brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Es gibt für Split/Second auf'm PC keine Patches.


 
Sag das nicht mir. Erklär es mal lieber der Person im anderen Thread, die behauptet hat es gäbe drei Patches, und diese "komischerweise" jetzt allerdings nicht mehr zum Download findet. (Ich sag es nur, weil du mich zitiert hattest)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...simulationen/135099-split-second-ruckler.html


----------



## Legacyy (12. Januar 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Erklär es mal lieber der Person im anderen Thread, die behauptet hat es gäbe drei Patches



Das war ich. Hab das leider mit meiner Xbox 360 Version verwechselt  
Für den PC gibts nur die Version 1.0


----------

